
British Engineer Designs Own Heart Valve Implant, Saves Own Life - chaostheory
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2011-01/british-engineer-designs-his-own-heart-valve-implant-saves-own-life
======
thackray
Perhaps there is a gap here for a website designed to bring these problems out
in the open for engineers/programmers to solve :-)

